
SDR radio breathes life into a 75 year old Marconi CR100 - sohkamyung
https://www.rs-online.com/designspark/sdr-radio-breathes-life-into-a-75-year-old-marconi-cr100
======
newman8r
very nice project. big fan of hacking together old and new.

Would be fun to implement some UI that emulates classic equipment - kind of
like how bristol does with classic synthesizers.
([http://wiki.linuxaudio.org/apps/all/bristol](http://wiki.linuxaudio.org/apps/all/bristol)).
Kind of like an extremely accurate skeuomorphism (is there a better term for
that?)

